# Painting sayas



## Furminati (Apr 23, 2016)

Anyone ever paint the basic ho sayas that come with knives ?.. I'm making an ocd work kit and want all the sayas black. Just wondering if anyone has ever done this and what kind of paint or laquer they used


----------



## spoiledbroth (Apr 24, 2016)

Unless you already have laquer saya and need everything to match you should opt for paint. From what I have seen and heard laquer might not hold up too well to a work environment..! But other than that I am no help -_-


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2016)

i had a customer do that recently


----------



## ecchef (Apr 24, 2016)

Not my cup of genmaicha, but pretty creative nevertheless. 
I think it was either Scott or Colin had a thread about this a long time ago.


----------



## rogue108 (Apr 24, 2016)

I am not a fan of paint over sayas or handles because it covers the natural grain of the wood but that's just my opinion. I have been thinking about staining a saya for a friend to provide it some basic protection and some color to match the Wa-Handle. In my search I came across a process called Ebonizing Wood which turns its black. Hopefully this might be helpful

[video=youtube;PgV3nRpeKgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgV3nRpeKgQ[/video]


----------



## Furminati (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks everybody. I've got a spare saya ill try on.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 24, 2016)

rogue108 said:


> I am not a fan of paint over sayas or handles because it covers the natural grain of the wood but that's just my opinion. I have been thinking about staining a saya for a friend to provide it some basic protection and some color to match the Wa-Handle. In my search I came across a process called Ebonizing Wood which turns its black. Hopefully this might be helpful
> 
> [video=youtube;PgV3nRpeKgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgV3nRpeKgQ[/video]


i've been looking at this process too


----------

